# Black Lucy and the Bard



## eljr

A review: ‘Black Lucy and the Bard’ Review: Shakespeare’s Love as Rare

Scored by Rhiannon Giddens. 








> Playing onstage alongside the dancers, Rhiannon Giddens and Francesco Turrisi play several instruments including violin, banjo, mandolin, and piano. Author and performer Caroline Randall Williams narrates the ballet with her own spoken word poetry from the 2015 book on which the show was based, _Lucy Negro, Redux_. Choreographed and directed by Nashville Ballet’s artistic director Paul Vasterling, the ballet was recorded in March 2022.


Fantastic, IMHO.


----------



## BBSVK

Shouldn't this be in a Ballet section ? Or did you choose the Opera forum for better visibility ? Fine with me, if that was your intention.


----------



## eljr

BBSVK said:


> Shouldn't this be in a Ballet section ? Or did you choose the Opera forum for better visibility ? Fine with me, if that was your intention.


Yes! That is where I thought I had placed it. I really did not have a good day today. I hope I improve. 
I will contact a mod to see if this can be moved or deleted.


----------



## Art Rock

Moved it to the right forum.


----------

